# pics of my ride



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

ok guys, here's a couple of pics of my ride...



















what do you think??


----------



## 4DOOR98SENTRA (Dec 11, 2008)

I like it man. I have a sentra which is the same color. a 98 sentra gxe


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

how did you get the a/c gauges to light up like that? what size wheels are those? is the car dropped? and last question what lip is that on your sentra?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice, any motor shots?



sinning said:


> how did you get the a/c gauges to light up like that? what size wheels are those? is the car dropped? and last question what lip is that on your sentra?


there just over lays, stillen lip, and yeah it looks lowered.


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

I got the a/c glow gauges from ebay, custom painted 18" konig imagine wheels, i don't know what brand are my springs, i bought them used from ebay too and they drop the car about 2.5-3.0 on the front and about 2.0 on the back, and yeap is a stillen lip.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

does the stillen lip fit the same for the sentra as the 200sx? cause on the stillen sight theres no lip for the 96 sentra but there is for the 96 200sx
STILLEN : STILLEN Lip Spoilers


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

irollforever said:


> does the stillen lip fit the same for the sentra as the 200sx? cause on the stillen sight theres no lip for the 96 sentra but there is for the 96 200sx
> STILLEN : STILLEN Lip Spoilers


It fits 95-97 sentra/200sx. Dont worry about what they list, its the same bumper. Make sure you have the fog light bumper though.










like that.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

ah i dont have that bumper. it doesnt work on the other one?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

nope it does not work on the other bumper...... and for you xumox i like the ride i just dont understand the 18's on a sentra im not going to make a big forum deal out of it lol!!!!!! do you rub though? but yeah i do like your car its very unique and i think sometimes thats the way to go kudos on your car cant hate..... I gotta take pics of my car i got my interior done its black vinal with the black vinal with the little hole on it i gotta post pics.... but anyways nice car +1


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

sinning said:


> nope it does not work on the other bumper...... and for you xumox i like the ride i just dont understand the 18's on a sentra im not going to make a big forum deal out of it lol!!!!!! do you rub though? but yeah i do like your car its very unique and i think sometimes thats the way to go kudos on your car cant hate..... I gotta take pics of my car i got my interior done its black vinal with the black vinal with the little hole on it i gotta post pics.... but anyways nice car +1


oh yeah man, i got a little rub when i turn but that's because of my tires, i got on the front 215/40 and 225/40 on the rear, it should have 205/40 or 215/35... i love black interiors, i saw a b14 on a site with primera/g20 black leather seats (front and rear), that looks insane, specially for the headrests.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

xumox said:


> oh yeah man, i got a little rub when i turn but that's because of my tires, i got on the front 215/40 and 225/40 on the rear, it should have 205/40 or 215/35... i love black interiors, i saw a b14 on a site with primera/g20 black leather seats (front and rear), that looks insane, specially for the headrests.


yeah i cant wait till i get my car ready ive been wanting to take out the engine and tranny and give a massive clean up to the engine bay.... other then that cant wait put in the black carpet with the black sealing cover... i two toned my interior with the stock grey and i added black like on the door panels and all other panels.... its a slow process but still moving cant wait to post up some pics.... :waving:


----------



## DefaultTypeX (Jun 27, 2009)

sinning said:


> yeah i cant wait till i get my car ready ive been wanting to take out the engine and tranny and give a massive clean up to the engine bay.... other then that cant wait put in the black carpet with the black sealing cover... i two toned my interior with the stock grey and i added black like on the door panels and all other panels.... its a slow process but still moving cant wait to post up some pics.... :waving:


where did you get your black door panels from?? i was thinking about change my stock gray interior to black so the dash, door panels, carpet, etc..


----------

